

Ask HN: need a writer/researcher for travel site. Recommendations, experience? - bwe42

I'm looking for a writer/researcher for my travel-related website. I need someone to research vacation locations and write short articles. Does anyone have any experience with hiring writers? How much do I have to expect to pay? What are good websites/or writers you can recommend?<p>Any help/tips appreciated, thanks.
======
bemmu
Try oDesk, had luck there. Prices of course vary, but for $10 / hour you will
definitely find someone.

